# Creo haberlo escuchado / creo lo haya escuchado



## Magmod

¿Puede alguien decirme si las siguientes frases son equivalen?:


Creo haberlo escuchado pero desconozco su origen
Creo lo haya escuchado pero desconozco su origen
Saludos


----------



## Priss

La segunda no creo que esté bien... nunca he escuchado algo así. La primera está perfecta.


----------



## Alelo

Por qué le faltan unas palabras a la segunda.

Creo *que* (yo/él/ella) lo haya escuchado ...

Aun así, prefiero la primera.


----------



## albahaca

La primera es correcta, efectivamente. Pero la segunda no. Para utilizar el presente de subjuntivo, tendría que utilizar *qizás *o *puede que*:

*Quizás lo haya escuchado.*
*Puede que lo haya escuchado*.
Al utilizar el presente de subjuntivo se subraya el matiz de duda.

Espero haberte servido de ayuda.


----------



## Dudu678

Y el verbo que debería emplearse aquí es *oído*, no _escuchado_.

Es cierto que en América no se hace tanta distinción, pero veo que estás en Inglaterra y quizá sea el español de España el que te interese. Aquí estamos empezando a emplear mal este verbo y me da pena.

Bueno, eso era todo.


----------



## micafe

> Es cierto que en América no se hace tanta distinción


 
Por lo menos en mi país eso no es cierto. Nosotros usamos 'oir' mucho más que 'escuchar'. En el idioma cotidiano usamos este último muy poco. 

Nosotros *'oímos radio'* y *'vemos televisión'.* No 'escuchamos radio' ni 'miramos televisión'.


----------



## Dudu678

micafe said:


> Por lo menos en mi país eso no es cierto.


Como siempre que se generaliza, hay excepciones. De hecho, en parte del sur de España, por ejemplo, no se hace distinción entre estos dos verbos, cosa que me revienta. ¿Ves? ¡Todo! 

Y sí, estamos de acuerdo en que la radio se oye y la tele se ve. 

Decir que escuchamos la radio sería como decir que miramos la tele.

He visto muchas veces ese logotipo. 
He oído muchas veces esa expresión. 

Y ahora bien...

_He escuchado muchas veces esa expresión. _ Pues sería como decir:
_He mirado muchas veces ese logotipo. _

No es que sea incorrecto, es que en el 99% de los casos en realidad el significado no es ese.


----------



## ampurdan

Dudu678 said:


> Decir que escuchamos la radio sería como decir que miramos la tele.


 
Bueno, yo pongo atención en ambos casos, así que escucho la radio y miro la tele.

En otros casos, sí utilizo "escuchar" cuando debería decir "oír". Lo corregiré.


----------



## Magmod

Alelo said:


> Por qué le faltan unas palabras a la segunda.
> 
> Creo *que* (yo/él/ella) lo haya escuchado ...
> 
> Aun así, prefiero la primera.


 
Gracias a todos por responder mi mensaje  

 Entonces ¿las siguientes frases son equivalen?:

Creo* haber*lo escuchado pero desconozco su origen

Creo *que* lo haya escuchado pero desconozco su origen.
 ¿Cómo se puede tener una frase equivalen sin el uso del infinitivo *haber*?

 Por ej. 

Al hablarle ( = cuando le habló) el medico sobre este asunto, mi hermano no estaba contento
De ser verdad (= si es verdad) lo que dijo, va a tener problemas
De haber sido verdad (=si hubiera sido verdad), hubiera tenido problemas.
 ¿No sé cual es la mejor frase entre las pares?  

Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> ¿Puede alguien decirme si las siguientes frases son equivalen?:
> 
> 
> Creo haberlo escuchado pero desconozco su origen
> Creo lo haya escuchado pero desconozco su origen
> Saludos


 
Creo que lo haya escuchado= Mayor duda.
Creo haberlo escuchado ( con el infinitivo perfecto) es mayor la posibilidad.

Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> Creo que lo haya escuchado= Mayor duda.
> Creo haberlo escuchado ( con el infinitivo perfecto) es mayor la posibilidad.
> 
> Ivy29


 
 Entonces ¿Cuál es la frase equivalente a la siguiente, como he preguntado arriba?:

Creo* haber*lo escuchado pero desconozco su origen
Saludos


----------



## Bocha

Magmod said:


> Entonces ¿Cuál es la frase equivalente a la siguiente, como he preguntado arriba?:
> 
> Creo* haber*lo escuchado pero desconozco su origen
> Saludos


 
I think I have heard of it, but I don't know where that (issue) came from.


----------



## Dudu678

Para mí, y es probable que sea por la parte del mundo en la que vivo, decir _

Creo que lo haya escuchado_

me suena realmente raro. Yo diría, con una construcción similar:

_Creo que lo *he* oído._


----------



## lazarus1907

Dudu678 said:


> Para mí, y es probable que sea por la parte del mundo en la que vivo, decir _
> 
> Creo que lo haya escuchado_


Ignorando variaciones regionales, las gramáticas en general aseguran que el indicativo es obligado con este tipo de verbos cuando no se niegan (verbos de percepción sensorial: creer, pensar, suponer, estimar...)


----------



## Dudu678

lazarus1907 said:


> Ignorando variaciones regionales, las gramáticas en general aseguran que el indicativo es obligado con este tipo de verbos cuando no se niegan (verbos de percepción sensorial: creer, pensar, suponer, estimar...)


Gracias por la confirmación experta.


----------



## Magmod

Dudu678 said:


> Gracias por la confirmación *experta*.


 ¿Por qué experta y no experto, dado que Lazarus es un macho?


----------



## Dudu678

Magmod said:


> ¿Por qué experta y no experto, dado que Lazarus es un macho?


Porque _*la* confirmación_ es femenina. Por cierto, decir _macho_ tiene unas connotaciones que no creo que quieras expresar . Di mejor _hombre_ o algo similar.


----------



## Magmod

Dudu678 said:


> Porque _*la* confirmación_ es femenina. Por cierto, decir _macho_ tiene unas connotaciones que no creo que quieras expresar . Di mejor _hombre_ o algo similar.


Claro  

 Espero que *macho* tenga unas connotaciones buenas en mi frase.

Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Entonces ¿Cuál es la frase equivalente a la siguiente, como he preguntado arriba?:
> 
> Creo* haber*lo escuchado pero desconozco su origen
> Saludos


 
El verbo CREER es un verbo de entendimiento o actividad mental del grupo -1.
Cuando creer se piensa como IMAGINAR/sopsechar la construcción con SUBJUNTIVO es posible con la carga de HIPÓTESIS y PROBABILIDAD.
Creo haberlo escuchado... es una afirmación ATENUADA pero con gran probabilidad.
En el inerrogativo:
¿Crees que haya boletos para el cine?
¿Crees que ha dicho que sí?
¿Crees que puede tener cómplices?
¿Crees que pueda tener cómplices?
Con el indicativo preguntamos por la REALIDAD de la subordinada; con el subjuntivo preguntamos por la realidad del (V1).

Ivy29


----------



## gramatica

Dude678:

Seria lo mismo decir "Bueno, fue todo?" O nada mas se puede usar "era" en este caso?
Bueno, eso era todo. 
Gracias


----------



## Ivy29

gramatica said:


> Dude678:
> 
> Seria lo mismo decir "Bueno, fue todo?" O nada mas se puede usar "era" en este caso?
> Bueno, eso era todo.
> Gracias


 
Todo fue bueno, action started and finished. 
Todo era bueno. The action still going on into the past. ( imperfect past)

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

gramatica said:


> Dude678:
> 
> Seria lo mismo decir "Bueno, fue todo?" O nada mas se puede usar "era" en este caso?
> Bueno, eso era todo.
> Gracias



Yo creo que gramatica se refiere a otra cosa, a decir:

_Well, that was all.

_En este caso yo creo que son aceptables todas estas formas:

_Bueno, eso ha sido todo.
Bueno, eso fue todo.
Bueno, eso era todo.
_


----------



## Ivy29

gramatica said:


> Dude678:
> 
> Seria lo mismo decir "Bueno, fue todo?" O nada mas se puede usar "era" en este caso?
> Bueno, eso era todo.
> Gracias


 
Es la diferencia del uso correcto del pasado simple y del imperfecto.

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

Ivy29 said:


> Es la diferencia del uso correcto del pasado simple y del imperfecto.


Pero en este caso concreto creo que da igual cuál usar, siempre presuponiendo que quien lo dice lo hace justo al terminar de dar una conferencia, por ejemplo.


----------



## irakaslea

Magmod said:


> Gracias a todos por responder mi mensaje
> 
> Entonces ¿las siguientes frases son equivalen?:
> 
> Creo* haber*lo escuchado pero desconozco su origen
> 
> Creo *que* lo haya escuchado pero desconozco su origen.
> 
> No son equivalentes porque no son correctos. Albajaca & Dudu te han explicado que tienes dos opciones:
> 
> Quizás lo (puede que) haya oido...
> Creo haberlo oido...
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con ellos.


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Pero en este caso concreto creo que da igual cuál usar, siempre presuponiendo que quien lo dice lo hace justo al terminar de dar una conferencia, por ejemplo.


 

Todo fue bueno. Para el Pretérito. Sería mi escogencia para algo que acaba de finalizar.
Todo era bueno = para narrar, contar algo del pasado para comunicar esa sensación de 'VIVENCIA' en el tiempo pasado.

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

Ivy29 said:


> Todo fue bueno. Para el Pretérito. Sería mi escogencia para algo que acaba de finalizar.
> Todo era bueno = para narrar, contar algo del pasado para comunicar esa sensación de 'VIVENCIA' en el tiempo pasado.
> 
> Ivy29


Sí, pero no es lo mismo _todo es bueno_ que _bueno, es todo._


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Sí, pero no es lo mismo _todo es bueno_ que _bueno, es todo._


 
Todo es bueno no es lo mismo que:  bueno ( aprobación), es todo  OKAY, ( that's it).

De acuerdo.

Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

irakaslea said:


> Magmod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creo* haber*lo escuchado pero desconozco su origen
> 
> Creo *que* lo haya escuchado pero desconozco su origen.
> No son equivalentes porque no son correctos. Albajaca & Dudu te han explicado que tienes dos opciones:
> 
> Quizás lo (puede que) haya oido...
> Creo haberlo oido...
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con ellos.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi pregunta se trata como formar una frase equivalente *sin* tener un infinitivo.
> _La respuesta cual buscaba son las siguientes (posts 13, 14 & 19):_
> 
> _Creo que lo *he* oído - Dudo_
> _Crei que lo haya oído - Ivy_
> _También echas un visado a: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=2523197#post2523197._
> 
> _Saludos  _
Click to expand...


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> irakaslea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mi pregunta se trata como formar una frase equivalente *sin* tener un infinitivo.
> _La respuesta cual buscaba son las siguientes (posts 13, 14 & 19):_
> 
> _Creo que lo *he* oído - Dudo_
> _Cre*o *que lo haya oído - Ivy_
> _También echas un visado a: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=2523197#post2523197._
> 
> _Saludos  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy29
Click to expand...


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> Magmod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy29
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál es tu mensaje Ivy?
> 
> No puedo leer letras invisibles
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Ivy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál es tu mensaje Ivy?
> 
> No puedo leer letras invisibles
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ES CREO instead of CREI.
> *Creo que lo haya olvidado.*
> 
> *Ivy29*
Click to expand...


----------

